# caraudiosecurity in the UK



## qx56guy (May 28, 2011)

Does anyone know anything about the website caraudiosecurity.com out of the UK. They have some really nice brands, hertz, audison, focal, etc. I noticed they have focal stuff on sale and I was wondering how legit they are?


----------



## senior800 (Nov 10, 2010)

100% legit.

CAS and CAD (caraudiodirect) are the two biggest in Britain


----------



## qx56guy (May 28, 2011)

Awesome! Thanks alot.


----------

